# Delete and clear all favorites



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

I have searched this forum and didn't find any discussions on this so I am asking now.

I have a 2014 Cruze and want to clear out all favorites to be blank.

Possible?

Thanks


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Radio favorites? Do you have Mylink, or not?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In my previous GMs disconnecting the battery for a few minutes would do this. I don't know if this is true for the Cruze.


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes I have MyLink


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I suspect they won't be deleted though, it'll just put it back to the factory presets.

I haven't tried it with the Cruze, but at least in other cars, you usually can save a preset over the one currently stored there, you shouldn't have to delete the old ones before saving a new one. Press and hold on the preset button maybe?

I don't have mylink, so I'm taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

They won't be deleted if you pull the battery cable for a few minutes. I can at least answer that one.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi larbian,

You can find information about configuring the number of favorite pages in chapter 7-7 of the Owners Manual. We've added to steps below for your convenience. We hope this helps! Let us know if you have anymore questions. 

To configure the number of available favorite pages:

1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Radio Settings.
3. Select Radio Favorites.
4. Select the number of available favorite pages.
5. Press the BACK button to go back to the System Configuration menu.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Amber!

Btw, what did you do with Patsy? I hope she's not in the time out chair at the top of the ren cen. If that's the case, I should come wave.


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess I will just save over top of them with the same blank station or the XM ID channel.

I just did not want any favorites programmed. I guess GM assumes too much like these favorite stations and those **** DRL's Daytime Running Lights. Do you know after time, DRL's cause your headlight lenses to yellow extra early because of the xtra heat, ( which isn't alot with the daytimes but more heat than if they were off.)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks Amber!
> 
> Btw, what did you do with Patsy? I hope she's not in the time out chair at the top of the ren cen. If that's the case, I should come wave.


Hi Sunline! We sent Patsy away to think about how she can best assist you guys on Cruzetalk! Just kidding! She's out of the office on Wednesday so I'm here assisting while she's gone. She'll be back tomorrow. I'll tell her you said hello! :grin:

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Sunline! We sent Patsy away to think about how she can best assist you guys on Cruzetalk! Just kidding! She's out of the office on Wednesday so I'm here assisting while she's gone. She'll be back tomorrow. I'll tell her you said hello! :grin:
> 
> Amber N.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Well we do expect nothing less than perfection, so I'm sure she's got something brewing!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

To change a preset, tune to the new desired radio station and touch and hold the preset. The online owners manual for my 19 LS did not say how to delete a favorite.


----------

